# Some .22lr in stock..



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Remington .22LR Thunderbolt HV 40gr 500/box Add To Cart 
Add to Wish List 
Product Number: RT21241 
Item Price: $41.99 $39.99 
Availability: In Stock 
Shipping Weight: 4.31 lbs. 

Due to limited supplies, and high demand this item has a 1 piece maximum order quantity per customer, every 1 day.

Prairie dogs. Tin cans. Or a bulls-eye. No matter what you put in your sights, Remington® offers the perfect 22 rimfire ammunition for any occasion. Remington rimfire ammunition delivers the quality you expect. That’s because we put the same level of care into making our rimfire ammunition as we do our centerfire ammunition, so you’ll get the maximum performance from every shot.

Whether it's getting young shooters started, practice plinking, small-game hunting or keeping match shooters scoring high, Remington's rimfire quality stands tall. As in our centerfire ammo, we put the maximum level of quality into our .22s so you can get the maximum performance out of them.

NATCHEZ sorry, no pics came on..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I have seem adequate supplies of .22lr at local Academy and Bass Pro. Even some .22lr at Walmart.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Item Price: $41.99 $39.99


Ouch.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't find 22 here either. Just managed to nab the last box of 38 spl last night. I can see this spiraling into an obsession. Must. Get. Ammo.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Ouch.


Yeah...OUCH. Talk about some price gouging. That's roughly $.08 a round. Ridiculous.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I got two bricks of .22 Federal yesterday at Academy Sports.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife and daughter are going by the LGS, my brother told me they had .22 ammo. They have the 325 can for $23.95 limit 1, so they are each going to get one. First .22 ammo in at least 6 months.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been finding some here and there when I go out and look for it. Some at the two closest Walmarts near my place and farm and fleet which is like mills fillet farm if you never heard of it. Any who went to Walmart this morning and they had a about twenty boxes of CCI target rounds. Although wasn't what I was looking for its ammo for the range so I bought my three boxes. Seems like you just have to hit the right place at the right time.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Still none here unless you get to Gander Mtn and hour before they open the day the inventory gets put out. I may try for some next Saturday, they changed when they put the stuff out from Thursday to Saturday for some reason. Probably too many people complaining that they couldn't take time off from work to buy ammo.

-Infidel


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If bricks of .22 ever show up at the store again for 550 rounds for 20 bucks like they were before this bull shit got started, I will never be worried again about not having some.

I am not out now by no means, If I ever see a good deal on it again, I will make sure I do not run out.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not having too harder time finding .22lr here, generally order it from Cabelas and pick it up at the store (no s/h) usually about $8.99 per 100 CCI.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The last time I bought 22LR ammo I paid $9 for 500 rounds!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I think that is like $0.299 gas, ain't gonna see it no more.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, seeing those prices is not likely but either is me paying $30 for 500 rounds.
Sooner or later the market will fill and the prices will drop to a more reasonable level.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

indie said:


> Can't find 22 here either. Just managed to nab the last box of 38 spl last night. I can see this spiraling into an obsession. Must. Get. Ammo.


You found .38 special! Around here I've scored more .22lr than .38 spec. Congratulations!


----------

